# slammin vinyl al night long,,,,



## dog (Aug 29, 2007)

its hollday hear wear im from and im haveing a rave to night it stars at 8,30?
al that will be playd is tecno,,slammin vinyl,,and helter skelter, thers about 60 of us going to be cramed in my flat, the doors and window will be borded up no ones geting in or out after 9,30,, i love the sumer regatta partying,,,,al night long,,,,,


----------

